# Domain ?



## flor (7. April 2008)

Hi,
ich Versuche es nochmal.
 Als meine "Webseite" ist plötzlich unter einer anderen
Domain erreichbar .

Normal wäre : www . findedein . de

und bei Yahoo steht  die Seite jetzt unter :

www . hugomarketing. de 

da ist doch was faul ?

Ich bitte mal um Aufklärung .
Danke


----------



## MDX (7. April 2008)

http://de.search.yahoo.com/search;_...findedein&y=Suche&fr=yfp-t-501&ei=UTF-8&rd=r1

Wenn du nach "findedein"suchst,kommt als 1.

http://www.findedein.de
als 2.
http://www.hugomarketing.de


Also, was stimmt nicht?


(Gehärt die Domain "hugomarketing.de" überhaupt dir?)


----------



## flor (7. April 2008)

Hallo,

mir gehört:

1. http://www.findedein.de

und zu dem hugo:


http://www.hugomarketing.de

das gehört mir nicht .

Bei   http://www.hugomarketing.de . 
Die Seite die dann kommt ist aber meine Seite. Es kommen doch bei beiden Links die gleichen Seiten.
Nur bei dem hugo.. werden unten mittig  keine Bilder angezeigt wegen meiner htaccess
gegen Bilder klau.

mfg flor



edit on:

und jetzt ist beim hugomarketing das logo auch weg !
weil ich  den Ordner auch erst jetzt mit htaccess Schutz versehen habe. 
edit off.


----------



## port29 (7. April 2008)

Also... es ist ganz einfach:

Der DNS Server hilft weiter.

findedein.de -> 85.214.44.246
hugomarketing.de -> 85.214.44.246


```
core ~ # ping hugomarketing.de
PING hugomarketing.de (85.214.44.246) 56(84) bytes of data.
64 bytes from findedein.de (85.214.44.246): icmp_seq=1 ttl=57 time=14.0 ms
```

Da dein Webserver aber anscheinend auf alle möglichen Domains reagiert, ist unter hugomarketing.de deine Seite zu sehen


----------



## flor (7. April 2008)

Hi,

Und wie/oder was muss ich kann oder sollte ich dagegen tun ?

Ich glaube ich leide schon an Paranoia.Ich vermute immer gleich
das da jemand seine Finger im Spiel hat.

mfg flor


----------



## port29 (7. April 2008)

flor hat gesagt.:


> Und wie/oder was muss ich kann oder sollte ich dagegen tun ?



Deinen Webserver richtig konfigurieren (und deinen Server in ein richtiges RZ ziehen [sorry musste sein])


----------



## flor (7. April 2008)

Hi,
nur keine Hemmungen , ich kann`s vertragen.


Sorry aber das verstehe ich nicht.



> Deinen Webserver richtig konfigurieren (und deinen Server in ein richtiges RZ ziehen [sorry musste sein])



und was genau bedeutet RZ ziehen ? 

mfg flor


----------



## port29 (7. April 2008)

Aaaaaalso.... Mal ganz langsam:

Die Domain liegt auf einem eigenen Server der unter der IP meines Vorpostings erreichbar ist. Dieser Server steht in einem (billig-) RZ (RechenZentrum)[Strato]. Auf diesem Server läuft Apache als Webserver. Ich vermute mal ganz stark, du hast den Webserver selbst eingerichtet. Jedenfalls sieht es für mich so aus, als ob du die Daten zu der findedein.de Domain nicht als Virtual Host betreibst, sondern als Default Host. (Ist jetzt aber nur geraten)


----------



## flor (7. April 2008)

Ja ,genau so ist es.
Sehr gut geraten .

Und leider spiele ich auch gerne mit den Einstellungen.

flor


----------



## port29 (7. April 2008)

flor hat gesagt.:


> Ja ,genau so ist es.
> Sehr gut geraten .



Okay, dann musst du zwei Sachen machen:

a) Du setzt den DocumentRoot deines default Hosts auf ein Verzeichnis, das z.B. eine leere index.html Datei enthält.

b) Du erstellst einen VirtualHost  in deiner httpd.conf (oder einer includeten Datei), über den dann deine Domain aufgerufen werden kann.


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
    DocumentRoot "/home/dr/starker_htdocs/projekte/opencampuslive/"

    ServerName  findedein.de
    ServerAlias findedein.de
</VirtualHost>
```

Das wäre jetzt so ca. die Grundkonfiguration. 

(c) 





> (und deinen Server in ein richtiges RZ ziehen [sorry musste sein])


 

Mehr kann ich dir da leider auch nicht sagen, da ich nicht genau weiß, wo du deine Config Dateien hast und wie deine Config aufgebaut ist.


----------



## flor (7. April 2008)

ok,
das werde ich gleich  mal versuchen .



> a) Du setzt den DocumentRoot deines default Hosts auf ein Verzeichnis, das z.B. eine leere index.html Datei enthält.


das habe ich eigentlich so schon.Nur in der Index.html steht eine :

<head>
<title>Meine-Seite-Index</title>
<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="0;url=/start/section/news.htm">
</head>

das drum herum habe ich weg gelasen.
..also komplett ohne Inhalt .

flor 

Ich danke Dir bis gleich mal.


----------



## flor (9. April 2008)

Das mit dem VirtualHost hat leider nicht geklappt.
Habe mehrere Stunden probiert.

../httpd -S  sagt Syntax ok.

Fehlermeldungen:
Seite nicht gefunden oder Umleitungs  Fehler.

Da ist guter Rat teuer sprach der Hahn.

Ich habe mod_rewrite und htaccess im Einsatz.

Ein Lokaler Test musste doch möglich sein oder ?

Bis Morgen Abend.
mfg flor


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (9. April 2008)

Ich kann zur Problemlösung selbst leider nicht beitragen, da ich davon keine wirkliche Ahnung habe...
Aber ich möchte gern einige Worte zum Thema loswerden:
Mit Configs "spielen" sollte man nur auf nem heimischen Test-Server, da wenn man was falsch macht vieles schief gehen kann ^^
Ausgiebiges googeln und direkter Kontakt zum Provider is vom Vorteil, da der "Vermieter" des Servers sich mit dem Ding am besten auskennt und daher am ehesten helfen könnte...

Und einer der besten Ansprechpartner sind natürlich unsere Pros hier


----------



## port29 (9. April 2008)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Ausgiebiges googeln und direkter Kontakt zum Provider is vom Vorteil, da der "Vermieter" des Servers sich mit dem Ding am besten auskennt und daher am ehesten helfen könnte...



Ähm... naja....  Da ist immernoch die Frage, wer denn nun eigentlich der Vermieter ist und wie er sich mit dem Server auskennt... Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Er ist bei Strato. Und so wie ich deren Support kenne, wird es zwei Antworten geben:

a) Wie? Sie haben etwas per Hand an der Konfiguration verändert? Da können wir Ihnen keinen Support anbieten!
b) Spielen Sie doch einfach ein sauberes Image wieder ein. Ihre Daten sind dann zwar alle weg, aber dafür läuft die Kiste wieder. 

Das nur mal so als Info. Aber nun mal weiter zu dem eigentlichen Problem. Um dir jetzt weiterhelfen zu können, brauche ich ein paar Angaben von dir. Welche Linux Distri läuft auf der Kiste drauf? Welche Apache Version ist es? Wie hast du die installiert (selbst kompilliert oder aus dem Distri-Paket)? Bitte die httpd.conf auch mal posten, damit ich / wir mal die Logik überprüfen können. 

Grundsätzlich gilt aber, dass du einen möglichst sauberen Test durchführen musst. d.h. ALLES, was nur irgendwie stören könnte, rauswerfen. Das gilt vor allem für irgendwelche .htaccess Dateien.


----------



## olqs (9. April 2008)

Vielleicht liegts nur an nem fehlenden Eintrag.

Setz mal vor der Definition der VirtualHosts folgenden Eintrag:

```
NameVirtualHosts *:80
```

Mit diesem Eintrag gibt man an auf welchen Ports/IPs Apache VirtualHosts zulässt.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (9. April 2008)

@port21:
In dem Falle wohl nen miesen Hoster erwischt...
Daten sichern, neuen Server besorgen ^^


----------



## port29 (9. April 2008)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> @port21:
> In dem Falle wohl nen miesen Hoster erwischt...
> Daten sichern, neuen Server besorgen ^^



Dieses Vorgehen ist bei allen Hostern Standard, die zu Dumpingpreisen irgendwelche Dienstleistungen anbieten. Und ich sags ganz ehrlich: Die Leute haben Recht! Denn es gibt zwei Arten von "Kunden":

a) Die, die Ahnung haben. Die wenden sich nicht an den Support
b) Die, die keine Ahnung haben. Wenn sich diese Kunden an den Support wenden, ist das System in dem meisten Fällen bereits schrott. Wenn der Kunde das Sys repariert haben möchte, wird er oft bis zu 150€ / Std. zahlen müssen oder bekommt eben eine kostenlose Neuinstallation des Systems.

Vor 3 Jahren habe ich 5 Jahre lang in einem Düssedorfer Rechenzentrum gearbeitet und durfte Third Level Support spielen. Darunter war auch die Installation von Kundensoftware dabei. Ich muss ehrlich sagen, man sieht in dieser Zeit sachen, die gibts garnicht.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (9. April 2008)

Glaub ich dir 

Bin aktuell noch bei nem Top-Free-Hoster, da hab ich selber garkeine Problemem mit der Config, weil ich eh keinen root-Zugriff hab^^

Demnächst wechsel ich den Server mit dem Vorteil, dass ich den "Vermieter" persönlich kenne, weils nen Kumpel von mir is und der hat die entsprechende Ahnung, sodass ich da auch keine Probs haben werd ^^


----------



## flor (9. April 2008)

Hallo,



..so sieht das ganze jetzt aus.Etwas wild ok egal jetzt.
Ich habe es direkt und über Include vhost.conf versucht.
DokumentRoot auf htdoc_2 und mit xordner versucht.

Ich hoffe ich strapaziere eure Nerven nicht zu sehr,ich bin ein Newbie auf dem 
Gebiet .

mfg flor


----------



## port29 (9. April 2008)

Sorry, müsste natürlich ServerAlias http://www.findedein.de heißen. 

Include etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf würde ich vorsichtshalber mal auch rausnehmen, um zu sehen, obs nicht daran liegt.



> ```
> vhost.conf
> ```



Steht das wirklich so in der Config


----------



## flor (9. April 2008)

Meinst du das ?
# Distributed authoring and versioning (WebDAV)
#Include etc/extra/httpd-dav.conf




> Ich habe es direkt und über Include vhost.conf versucht.


Das habe ich nur so aus dem Bauch geschrieben.



Das werde ich gleich probieren.



> Sorry, müsste natürlich ServerAlias http://www.findedein.de heißen.





flor


----------



## flor (9. April 2008)

oh soory habe mich verhauen bei copy.

Meinte natürlich :
# Virtual hosts
Include etc/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (9. April 2008)

Für den Heim gebrauch und zum testen isses doch praktischer sich nen 2ten Rechner hinzustellen und da nen Server-BS drauf zu machen, anstatt nen virtuellen Server aufm localen Rechner arbeiten zu lassen...

Hab XAMPP auch mal probiert, aber ich hab nichtmal eine einfache Web-Site direkt nach der installation zum laufen bekommen ^^


----------



## port29 (9. April 2008)

Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Für den Heim gebrauch und zum testen isses doch praktischer sich nen 2ten Rechner hinzustellen und da nen Server-BS drauf zu machen, anstatt nen virtuellen Server aufm localen Rechner arbeiten zu lassen...



Gerade zum Testen und herumspielen eignet sich eine Virtualisierung, denn damit kann man wirklich alles austesten und wenn man etwas rückgängig machen muss, dann dauert es genau einen Klick. Bei einem zweiten Rechner muss man immer damit rechnen, dass Kosten entstehen. Und nur zum Testen ist es Geldverschwendung. 



Chaosengel_Gabriel hat gesagt.:


> Hab XAMPP auch mal probiert, aber ich hab nichtmal eine einfache Web-Site direkt nach der installation zum laufen bekommen ^^



XAMP ist so eine Sache für sich - wie man auch an der Config Datei sieht. Es eignet sich nicht wirklich für den produktiven Einsatz auf einem Server System und wurde IMHO auch nicht dafür entwickelt. Es wurde geschaffen, damit Coder ein System zum Testen haben. Daher ist es eher auf Kompatibilität ausgelegt (es soll möglichst alles drauf laufen).


----------



## flor (9. April 2008)

Es geht nicht ,auch das www bringt nichts.



> Sorry, müsste natürlich ServerAlias http://www.findedein.de heißen.



und das


> Include etc/extra/httpd-xampp.conf


darf nicht raus ,sonst gibt er den php-code aus.

------------------------------------------------------------------------
@Chaosengel_Gabriel
ich habe mehrere Rechner, mit suse 9.1 / 9.2 . und online bin
ich mit einem xp pro.Und ich hab noch mehr. Und natürlich könnte ich oder auch nicht.
Jeder so wie er möchte. Was soll´s.
------------------------------------------------------------------------

Das ändert aber nichts an dem Problem .

Und bei stratos habe ich erstmal einen 12Monats Vertrag.Ich habe schon mit bekommen
das etliche Leute nicht gut auf die zu sprechen sind .

Und am liebsten würde ich ins Bett fallen.


----------



## port29 (9. April 2008)

Was bekommst du denn jetzt genau angezeigt, wenn du einfach im Browser nur die IP eintippst / die Domain ohne www eingibst / die Domain mit www.

Btw. was steht denn in den Logs des Servers, wenn du die Domain aufrufst?


----------



## flor (9. April 2008)

Bei nur ip  kommt die Seite und die ip bleibt in der Adressleiste (Uri)
erstmal so stehen.

flor

sorry habe mir erstmal Kaffee gekocht.

edit on

Ich habe das eben alles online getestet.Und natürlich ist es jetzt wieder
so wie es vorher schon war.

edit off


----------



## flor (9. April 2008)

Hatte ich übersehen.

[Wed Apr 09 22:21:32 2008] [error] [client xx.58.129.xxx] File does not exist: /opt/lampp/htdocs/xordner/login/start.htm] 

wobei die start.htm nicht existiert.

flor

noch was:
ich habe den vhost jetzt wieder aktiviert, bei ip kommt die Seite.
Bei Domain kommt wieder der Umleitung ´s Fehler.
Das ganze könnte was mit der htaccess zutun haben.

flor


----------



## flor (9. April 2008)

@port29
ich danke dir für deine Bemühungen.

Diese pseudo start.htm wird geladen wenn ein Fehler auf tritt.
Ich muss mir die htaccess mal in Ruhe anschauen.

Und local bekomme ich momentan  ein forbbiden,hatte ich zwischen durch auch
noch gemacht /eingerichtet.

Gute Nacht ihr Sorgen habt mich gern bis Morgen.

Bis demnächst.
Danke


----------



## olqs (10. April 2008)

Ok was mich an der Konfig gestört hat sind die Zugriffsberechtigungen auf die Verzeichnisse.
Speziell:

```
<Directory />
 
Options FollowSymLinks
AllowOverride None
Options -Indexes
Allow from all
Order allow,deny
</Directory>
```
Der Zugriff ist auf alle Dateien auf dem Server erlaubt? Sollte eigentlich ein Deny from all rein.

Für das Verzeichnis /opt/lampp/htdocs/login/ sollte so alles passen, obwohl ich denke das man die RewriteEngine beim DefaultHost nicht unbedingt einschalten müsste. Ausserdem wird meiner Meinung nach das "AllowOveride all" beim nem DefaultHost auch nicht benötigt.

Da durch die Konfig Änderung jetzt Global das Lesen verweigert wird, muss auch für das DocumentRoot vom Vhost ein Directory Abschnitt in die Konfig.
z.B.

```
<Directory "/opt/lampp/htdocs/xordner/login/">
  RewriteEngine On
  AllowOverride All
  Order allow,deny
  Allow from all
</Directory>
```

Danach sollte es funktionieren, wenn die mit include eingebundenen Dateien da nichts verstellen.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (10. April 2008)

Tschudlige, dass ich mit meinem Geseier nicht direkt zur Problemlösung beitragen kann und nur neben dem Thema her rede...
Aber vom Inhalt her passt es ja auch zum Thread 

@ port...
Kosten können entstehen, klar... Aber in meinem Fall nich... Hab eh einige ältere Rechner hier rumstehn... Zum reinen Testen reichen auch mal 250Mhz als Server ^^
Reperaturen und Co macht man eh meist selber... Denn welcher "normale" User kommt auf die Idee, sich nen Server ins Haus zu stellen!?


----------



## flor (10. April 2008)

@olqs

 meine Einstellung sieht jetzt wieder so :
<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>
 ..und so hatte ich es eigentlich vorher auch immer.

das hier war aus dem inet.
Apache Virtual Host 


> <Directory />
> 
> Options FollowSymLinks
> AllowOverride None
> ...


http://www.tim-bormann.de/index.php?section=36
geht aber auch nicht.

../httpd -S :

Virtual Host configuration:
wildcartNameVirtualHosts and_default_servers:

*:80  is a NameVirtualHost

default server  http://www.findedein.de (/opt/lampp/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf :46)

port 80  namevhost  http://www.findedein.de  (/opt/lampp/extra/httpd-vhosts.conf :46)

Syntax ok

mfg flor


und der hugomarketing geht  immer noch.


----------



## olqs (10. April 2008)

Hmm, jetzt glaub ich hab ich die Ursache gefunden.
Es ist immer der zuerst definierte VHost der Defaulthost. Die Angabe in DocumentRoot hat da keine Wirkung mehr.

Deine leere Seite liegt unter /opt/lampp/htdocs/login/ ?

Dann füge folgendes in dein Config File ein und zwar vor dem bisherigen VHost:

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
  DocumentRoot "/opt/lampp/htdocs/login/"
  ServerName ip.add.res.se
</VirtualHost>
```

Für das Verzeichnis brauchst du unter Umständen einen zusätzlichen Directory Abschnitt in deiner Konfig.
Die Konfig ist nämlich etwas schwer zu überblicken. Vielleicht liegts auch an den fehlenden Code Tags und der Gliederung was in welcher Datei steht.


----------



## flor (10. April 2008)

@olqs

genau das ist es .

Ich war in der Zwischenzeit auch nicht untätig.
Und habe das hier gefunden 

http://barrierefrei.e-workers.de/know_virtual.php 

das ist zwar wamp , aber das ist egal.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
httpd.conf
------------------

DocumentRoot "/opt/lampp/htdocs/htdoc_2/"

<Directory />
    Options FollowSymLinks
    AllowOverride None
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>


<Directory "/opt/lampp/htdocs/xordner/login/">
RewriteEngine On
AllowOverride All
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
</Directory>
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
vhost.conf
--------------------

<VirtualHost *:80>
   ServerName localhost
   ServerAlias 127.0.0.1
  DocumentRoot "/opt/lampp/htdocs/htdoc_2/"
 </VirtualHost>

<VirtualHost *:80>

    DocumentRoot "/opt/lampp/htdocs/xordner/login/"
    ServerName  http://www.findedein.de
    ServerAlias http://www.findedein.de

</VirtualHost>

So habe ich es jetzt, und der hugomarketing bekommt ein forbidden.
dann sollte es doch so richtig sein?
Ich werde deinen "code " gleich auch noch testen.

Das war jetzt aber eine OP.

mfg flor


----------



## flor (10. April 2008)

@olqs


> <VirtualHost *:80>
> DocumentRoot "/opt/lampp/htdocs/login/"
> ServerName ip.add.res.se
> </VirtualHost>


das geht auch.
Habe den Pfad natürlich angepasst.

Ok,das war es dann wohl.

Ich Bedanke mich bei euch für eure Hilfe.


Da habe ich noch einiges an Lernarbeit vor mir.

mfg flor


----------

